# Newbie Ready To Make First Purchase



## StormeSixx (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Some guidance for a newbie, please. I've always loved guns, from my toy pistols to the airsoft when I was growing up and now the "real deal" (now that I can afford it. Heh.) Anyway, I've shot a few guns and decided I don't like revolvers or rifles. I took the NRA basic course, got to try a variety of handguns, and am now ready to make a purchase. Based on what I've shot, what I like, and what I want to do (range, home defense,) I've narrowed it down to 3 and wanted to see what other (more experienced) gun enthusiasts think.

I want to get the Walther PPK .32, the SIG P228 - (9mm) or P229 (.40 S&W), and the Glock 19. Based on what I've put aside, I've concentrated my search for the Walther and the SIG first. I've found a brand new in box Walther online for $513 (no shipping fees) and a brand new in box 228 (non-railed - $1049 + $35 for shipping, railed - $899 + $35 for shipping.) I found an FFL dealer near me who charges $25 for the transfer fee. So, all in all, it'll be $538 for the Walther and $1109 for the 228 or $959 for the 228R. I'm still waiting on pictures and detailed specs on the 228s so I don't know what all is included in each yet. My preference is for the non-railed. I also found a brand new 229 for $1000 + tax (this is from a local gun shop in town.)

Looking on Genitron.com - The Handgun Information Resource - Home Page, I found their listed MSRP for the Walther is $605 and the MSRP for the 228 is $840. I think the pricing I found for the Walther online is a great find. I am unsure of the 228 pricing though, considering it's such a difficult piece to find today. I've been reading reviews on both the Walther and the SIG and they both are considered good weapons. Any insights anyone can share with me, especially from those who own either weapons? Also, any thoughts as to the pricing?

Please and thank you!!

StormeSixx


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome from southern oregon


----------



## jrwilson (Feb 27, 2012)

Its hard for people to recommend a first gun (or any gun) for someone since your hand size, shooting style, recoil sensitivity, and a whole bunch of other things all come into play. I am assuming that where you live all of the guns you mentioned are obtainable legally. My personal opinion is that if the gun is going to be a range and a home defense then you should go with the 9mm. Ammo is cheap so the 200-300 rounds or more at the range isn't a big deal. You can spend a little bit more and keep your home defense rounds at home. You have some good choices of guns, but if you do stay in the 9mm family (or mix it up), you can get two good quality guns for the price of what your willing to spend on the one Sig. Then you could have different calibers to shoot at the range like I do. We shoot .22,.32,.380,9mm and .45 Like I said, you will get a whole bunch of views of what you should get, so these are just mine. Good luck, you won't wrong with any of your choices.


----------



## ctrcs (Dec 23, 2011)

Check Bud's Gun shop for pricing. Here are some others: Bud's Gun Store Discount Guns for Sale - Buds Gun Shop
Top Gun Supply Gun Parts | Shooting Supplies | Top Gun Supply
Grab A Gun Grabagun.com Guns
Centerfire Guns Guns for Sale | Firearms for Sale Online with Free Shipping
Cheaper Than Dirt Cheaper Than Dirt - America's Ultimate Shooting Sports Discounter
Gallery of Guns www.galleryofguns.com - Buy guns online, top brands, best price, best service, best warranty; all types of guns: revolvers, rifles, pistols and shotguns.
Brownells World's Largest Supplier of Gun Parts, Gunsmith Tools & Shooting Accessories - Brownells
Jet Guns Jet Guns, Smokin&apos; Deals 
Midway Shop Shooting Supplies | Reloading | Gunsmithing | Hunting gear - MidwayUSA 
Kentucky Gun Co, Guns for Sale Online - Kentucky Gun Co.
Jason's Guns Jason's Guns 
Hyatt Gun Store Hyatt Gun Store
CDNN CDNN Sports, Inc. - Hand Guns
Arms List ARMSLIST - Gun Classifieds 
Gunbroker Guns for Sale - Online Gun Auction - Buy Guns at GunBroker.com 
Gun Deals gun-deals.com - User-Submitted Gun & Ammunition Deals 
44Mag 44MAG.com - Wholesale Rifle and Pistol Magazines

I would wait on the Glock 19 until they get the bugs out. Have had problems with mine. Good luck.


----------



## dhonda02 (Feb 6, 2012)

would like to add another site.....Larry's Pistol and Pawn - pistolandpawn.com


----------



## jrwilson (Feb 27, 2012)

Anyone else been having problems with Bud's being slow? Today was day four and they still haven't shipped my gun. Gallery of Guns was here on the second day, three days for Impact and Cheaper than Dirt. Took Buds two days just to get an electronic email reply. NOT happy with them at all right now!


----------



## WI45 (Mar 1, 2012)

just curious,but, why are you looking at a 32, is it for self-defense, if not start with a 9mm, if for the only reason being cost of ammo. in most stores 32 is more than 40 and 9mm is typically the cheapest.


----------



## StormeSixx (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi all,

Thanks for the links! I'll definitely have to check them out. Also, thanks for the heads up on the Glock, ctrcs. Didn't know anything about it being buggy. WI45, I plan to get both the Walther and the SIG. They'll be used for range and defense.


----------



## WI45 (Mar 1, 2012)

those are both fine companies with excellent reputations, good luck and good shooting.:watching:


----------



## Blade (Feb 23, 2012)

As I tell all new shooters and first time buyers. If you can, find a range that lets you rent guns and try them out. There are far more types and models of guns then there are cars and like cars, what suits one person, won't suit another. Try before you buy, if at all possible.


----------



## StormeSixx (Feb 29, 2012)

Well, got my Walther PPK a few weeks ago and I totally love it. I've got a set of Hogue cocobolo grips on the way for it. Found an all German SIG P228 (NIB) non-railed for $1300. Very tempting but the price is a little steep, I think. I know NIB P228s are rare and a German one is even rarer but is that even a reasonable price for it?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Might want to check Summit Gun Brokers for that Sig....Bud's as well and take a look at the P229 again ....JJ


----------



## MikeyMike (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah, I quit dealing with Buds some time ago... they are competitively priced, but sloooowwww a shipping. I also dislike the inability to just pick up and call about questions or concerns. The last weapon I purchased from them was actually drop shipped from Sports South DIRECTLY to me, instead of the FFL ... crazy, right? 
I do like Davidsons/Gallery of Guns and if you're looking for a good price and low shipping on a Glock 17 or 19, check out Discount Guns for Sale - Sun State Guns & Ammo ... it's husband and wife owned, and they can get you just about anything. Chuck and Diane are their names. He just sold me a nib PT709 Slim for $266 plus $20 for shipping. They have G19's at $499, just to give you an idea...



jrwilson said:


> Anyone else been having problems with Bud's being slow? Today was day four and they still haven't shipped my gun. Gallery of Guns was here on the second day, three days for Impact and Cheaper than Dirt. Took Buds two days just to get an electronic email reply. NOT happy with them at all right now!


----------



## StormeSixx (Feb 29, 2012)

Decided not to get the $1300 SIG. I want it but couldn't bring myself to spend that much on a gun. Thanks!


----------

